# The cure for cabin fever



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I feel much better now, got some seat time, only about 3 inches of snow, but a large area to clean. Bladed off the lot at the Body shop and the drive at home. about 6 hours worth. got it done just in time for the Sun to come out, some will melt and clear off before the single digit temp get here tonight.
I used a 2210 with FEL and a rear blade. I gotta say it was a nice break from working on the hot rod.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice outfit there Bailey! Did that silver door seal and latch come from the John Deere Accessory catolog?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks , and NO, I found that door seal in a roll at Wally world, It fit's all tractor enclosure's of any make and any color. Just peel,rip-it and attach to any surface. NO drying time. It also holds the sole on my shoes, rap-it around your toes of your shoes.
Hard to say what uses there are for it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Macgyver sure swore by the stuff. He'd choose it over a gun most of the time.


----------

